# Bischen mehr 3D ins Bild bringen. Aber wie?



## LuPuZ (2. November 2001)

Moinsen (wie wir Kieler sagen *g*)

also ich habe dieses Bild, was hoffentlich am Ende dieser Nachricht erscheint. Mein Problem ist, das es mir noch viel zu Künstlich aussieht. Insbesondere würde ich gerne die Metallendstücke dieser Röhre mehr an die Röhre anpassen, weil es im Moment noch so aufgesetzt wirkt (harter Übergang).

Ausserdem gefallen mir die Stücke nicht, ich würde die gerne mit einer Brushed Metalloberfläche überziehen, nur find ich das Tut nicht wieder. Wenns wer kennt, bitte posten  

Desweiteren würde ich gerne einen kleinen Riss in die Glasröhre einbauen. Nur leider gehen die ganzen Scratch und Ritz tuts in diesem Fall nicht, weil das nunmal Glas sein soll und da ist das irgendwie anders zu machen. 

Also, kann mir einer sagen wie ich diese Metalldinger mehr an die Röhre ranbekomm? Wäre echt nett, weil ich soweit mit der Arbeit gar nicht mal so unzufrieden bin. Wer anderer Meinung ist, ruhig Posten.

Ach ja, das wird für meine eigen GFX Page das Logo (?), falls irgendwer fragt was das soll. Also ist da Copyright drauf, ich würde die Domain gerne noch reservieren können *G*

So genug geschrieben, jetzt seit ihr dran.

Greetz

Lupuz

[edit]

Hehe, also dieses Brushed ding hab ich alleine Gefunden (hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können Störungen hinzufügen>Gausscher Weichzeichner  )

Aber trotzdem sieht das immernoch zu abgehackt aus, also da kann ich noch help gebrauchen. Thx im Vorraus

[/edit]


----------



## LuPuZ (3. November 2001)

Kann mir da echt keiner helfen? nicht mal quentin oder shiver? *g*

Ansonsten kann mir wer erklären wie ich kleine Blubberbläschen mach?


----------



## Duddle (3. November 2001)

blubberbläschen?

schau dir doch einfach mal an wie die aussehen, wenn  ich mich recht erinner







versuch DAS nachzubauen, also runde kugeln (kreise...) und heller als die umgebung (blau), davon dann ganz viele in unterschiedlichen größen und transparenzstärken


----------



## Xarus (3. November 2001)

*@ LuPuZ*

Huhu,

So in etwa?

Xarus


----------



## LuPuZ (3. November 2001)

@duddle

thx für das pic, hilft mir vielleicht weiter

@xarus

ne, das war nicht das was ich gesucht habe. Hab jetzt ne Methode gefunden (auswahl laden auf den Metallenden>Bischen nach links und rechts vergrößern>Wischfinger bischen nach aussen ziehen und von oben nach unten>ne linie entlang des übergangs zwischen Metall und Wischfinger>fertig). Die hat ganz gut funktioniert. Und es sieht in etwa so aus wies sein soll. *g* Na ja, waren erst ungefähr 3 Stunden arbeit, da kommt noch was. Wenn ich die bläschen hab, kommt noch ein sprung ins Glas und ein paar Kratzer aufs metall, dann sollte es fertig sein. Fehlt nur noch die Passende page *g*

Greetz

Lupuz

PS: Thx für die Comments

[edit]

PPS: Ich hab hier mal meine Aktuelle Version, jetzt mach ich mich an die Kratzer und sprünge im Glas

Valkyre.jpg 

gebt mal nen Comment dazu ab *G*

[/edit]


----------



## Cruseman (4. November 2001)

das metall sieht nich so ganz nach metall aus und die glasröhre auch nich unbedingt nach glas. wobei da noch viele unschöne ecken und kanten offen bleiben.


----------



## .:gfXtreme | Asse::. (8. November 2001)

wennde mal bei dem metall an den seiten den störungseffekt an, das gibt einen sehr guten look, wenn du es richtig machst.


----------



## nanda (14. November 2001)

hi lupuz,

das ist - glaube ich - immer noch nicht das wahre. der übergang vom metall zum glas ist nicht realistisch genug. xarus hat das auf seinem pic ganz gut hinbekommen. was bei dir insbesondere fehlt ist ein kleiner schatten auf dem glas, da der durchmesser des metalls größer ist als der von der glasröhre.

vielleicht noch ein kleiner tip: reflexionen und schatten kann man optimal mit hilfe einer neuen ebene im modus "hartes licht" (neutral gefüllt mit 50% ) erzeugen. man kann dann die ebene mit allen werkzeugen und am besten in graustufen (weiß=reflexionen, schwarz=schatten) bearbeiten. um wirklich nur das objekt lichtmäßig zu bearbeiten, verbindest du diese ebene mit der objektebene (alt+klick auf den strich zwischen den ebenen in der ebenenpalette). oder du machst eine ebenenmaske für die "schatten und reflektionsebene". die maske erzeugst du mittels auswahl des objektes (ctrl+klick auf objekt-thumbnail). nach ein bißchen übung ist der 3D-effekt wirklich überzeugend, obwohl es wahrscheinlich noch viele andere varianten gibt.

geholfen? ich hoffe.

nanda


----------

